# Discrepar



## Agró

"Discrepo *con* el cristianismo: el trabajo no es una maldición" (M. Vargas Llosa)

DPD:
*discrepar*. ‘Estar en desacuerdo con alguna persona o cosa’. En el uso culto se construye con un complemento introducido por _*de*:_ _«Discrepo de algunas de sus ideas»_ (Cabal _Vade_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Quizá el Generalísimo discrepe de usted»_ (Val _Hendaya_ [Esp. 1981]). Indebidamente se usa a veces la preposición _*con*:_




_«El diputado_ [...] _discrepó con esta apreciación»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 23.11.91).

_Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
_
¿El señor M. Vargas Llosa discrepa de la RAE en el uso del verbo "discrepar" o simplemente ha metido la pata? ¿Pueden los escritores tomarse licencias como esta a voluntad? ¿Podemos los mortales hacer lo mismo? ¿Algún comentario?_
_


----------



## la_machy

¿De verdad piensas que no podríamos, Agró? No solo Mr. Vargas Llosa, sino también el resto de los mortales.
Perdón, pero yo sí discrepo *con*. Ni sabía que era 'inculto'.
.


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También yo discrepo como Mario


----------



## duvija

Siempre 'discrepé con' y a mi edad, dudo que vaya a cambiarlo. La duda es si seguimos a un premio Nobel o a la definición de la Academia...


----------



## Agró

la_machy said:


> ¿De verdad piensas que no podríamos, Agró? No solo Mr. Vargas Llosa, sino también el resto de los mortales.
> Perdón, pero yo sí discrepo *con*. Ni sabía que era 'inculto'.
> .



No, no, yo no pienso nada; quiero saber qué os parece ese uso y si es común por allí, porque aquí me ha llamado la atención nada más leerlo (es una entrevista en un periódico).

Yo no uso la preposición 'con' en este caso, uso 'de', pero no juzgo si es correcto o no.

¿Desde cuando Vargas Llosa es *Mr.*?

EDIT: duvija, resulta que el nuevo Nobel es miembro de la Academia


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Debe de haber un factor regional no recogido por el DPD. En Uruguay, el uso de "discrepar de alguien o algo" es, creo yo, inexistente. En libros digitalizados de escritores de este país, en cambio, encuentro varios casos de "discrepar con".
Saludos


----------



## la_machy

Agró said:


> No, no, yo no pienso nada; quiero saber qué os parece ese uso y si es común por allí, porque aquí me ha llamado la atención nada más leerlo (es una entrevista en un periódico).
> 
> Yo no uso la preposición 'con' en este caso, uso 'de', pero no juzgo si es correcto o no.
> Bien hecho
> 
> ¿Desde cuando Vargas Llosa es *Mr.*?
> Ah, no sé, pero estoy en TEXAS y el es nuestro nuevo _laureado_, se lo merece, ¿no?
> 
> EDIT: duvija, resulta que el nuevo Nobel es miembro de la Academia
> ¿Insurrecto?


----------



## Lurrezko

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Debe de haber un factor regional no recogido por el DPD. En Uruguay, el uso de "discrepar de alguien o algo" es, creo yo, inexistente. En libros digitalizados de escritores de este país, en cambio, encuentro varios casos de "discrepar con".
> Saludos



Concuerdo, probablemente hay un factor regional. Yo discrepo como Agró (que no *de* Agró, ni mucho menos *con* Agró...)


----------



## Agró

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Yo discrepo como Agró (que no *de* Agró, ni mucho menos *con* Agró...)



Vaya. Este verbito nos ha salido más polipreposicional de lo que me imaginaba...

Bueno, muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## Calambur

> "Discrepo *con* el cristianismo: el trabajo no es una maldición" (M. Vargas Llosa)


Yo discrepo *de* M.V.Llosa *en* ese asunto: el trabajo _es_ una maldición bíblica _(Ganarás el pan, etc.)._


----------



## Peterdg

Será por influencia del inglés, supongo: "disagree with".
¿Puedo decir esto en el foro de sólo español?


----------



## Agró

Peterdg said:


> Será por influencia del inglés, supongo: "disagree with".
> ¿Puedo decir esto en el foro de sólo español?



Maldición, pues; o sea "mal dicho" (no tú, Peter, sino Vargas Llosa).


----------



## Lurrezko

Peterdg said:


> Será por influencia del inglés, supongo: "disagree with".
> ¿Puedo decir esto en el foro de sólo español?



O por analogía con concordar/coincidir *con*...


----------



## Joaqin

Si Vargas Llosa discrepa *con* o *como*
el cristianismo, suena a que el cristianismo
discrepa *de* los mismo que el discrepa.
En otras palabras, ambos estan de acuerdo. O
sea, no discrpean *de* algo.

Si piensa diferente *de*l cristianismo, es un antagonista.
Si piensa *con* o *como *el cristianismo sobre el trabajo,
quiere decir que esta de acuerdo con lo que dice el cristianismo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Peterdg said:


> Será por influencia del inglés, supongo: "disagree with".


Ni por asomo lo creo, estimado.
Saludos


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Interesante. Yo siempre discrepo *de *algo cuando discrepo *con *alguien.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## mirx

Agró said:


> &quot;Discrepo *con* el cristianismo: el trabajo no es una maldición&quot; (M. Vargas Llosa)
> 
> DPD:
> *discrepar*. ‘Estar en desacuerdo con alguna persona o cosa’. En el uso culto se construye con un complemento introducido por _*de*:_ _«Discrepo de algunas de sus ideas»_ (Cabal _Vade_ [Esp. 1982]); _«Quizá el Generalísimo discrepe de usted»_ (Val _Hendaya_ [Esp. 1981]). Indebidamente se usa a veces la preposición _*con*:_
> 
> 
> 
> _«El diputado_ [...] _discrepó con esta apreciación»_ (_VGalicia_ [Esp.] 23.11.91).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados
> _
> ¿El señor M. Vargas Llosa discrepa de la RAE en el uso del verbo &quot;discrepar&quot; o simplemente ha metido la pata?¿Pueden los escritores tomarse licencias como esta a voluntad? ¿Podemos los mortales hacer lo mismo? ¿Algún comentario?



 Pues el día que se anunció que había ganado en una entrevista dijo que él pensaba de que la literatura hispana..., algo así. Yo al menos no espero que el señor se exprese de la misma forma en la que escribe, creo que poquísimos lo hacen. En México como ya dijo Marie, discrepamos con cosas que dicen o hacen las personas.


----------



## Joaqin

Agró said:


> "Discrepo *con*
> ¿El señor M. Vargas Llosa discrepa de la RAE en el uso del verbo "discrepar" o simplemente ha metido la pata?_
> _



Metió la pata. Los escritores lo hacen de cuando en cuando.


----------



## Namarne

Joaqin said:


> Si Vargas Llosa discrepa *con* o *como*
> el cristianismo, suena a que el cristianismo
> discrepa *de* los mismo que el discrepa.
> En otras palabras, ambos estan de acuerdo.


Muy cierto, al menos según nuestro modo de emplear esas preposiciones. Sin embargo, no creo que sea una metedura de pata, esta vez, puesto que en otros países se usa de esa otra manera.
Iba a compararlo con _disentir de_, pero eso quizá ya sería para otro hilo.


----------



## Joaqin

Namarne said:


> Muy cierto, al menos según nuestro modo de emplear esas preposiciones. Sin embargo, no creo que sea una metedura de pata, esta vez, puesto que en otros países se usa de esa otra manera.
> Iba a compararlo con _disentir de_, pero eso quizá ya sería para otro hilo.


 
Yo creo que cada país, cada región, cada persona tiene el derecho
de usar su idioma como le venga en gana. Sin embargo, eso
no es criterio ni suficiente ni necesario para calificarlo de correcto.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Yo (creo que)  digo discrepo _de_ alguien _sobre_ un tema.


----------



## swift

No sería de extrañar que, por ser académico y ahora premiado con el Nobel, la RAE recoja el uso vulgar. Pero tal cosa no sucederá en el corto plazo.

A mí me pasa a menudo que debo corregir un texto mío por haber cometido el errorcillo ese de construir el verbo discrepar con la preposición con. Pero entiendo que no sería incorrecto usarla si lo que busco decir es que me uno a alguien en discrepar de alguna cosa. "Discrepar sobre algo" sólo si me encaramara en una silla para clamar mi discrepancia. 

Un saludo.


----------



## cbrena

Disculpen mi ignorancia.

Pero si discrepo *de* algo *con* alguien ¿tengo que decir que discrepo *de *alguien *de* algo o que discrepo* de *algo *de* alguien?  ¿y que si ese alguien también discrepa *de* mí *sobre *algo, en ese caso los dos tenemos que estar subidos *encima* de ese algo para poder discrepar?

Señores, me rindo; a partir de ahora sólo *DISCREPO**.* (y punto).

Y que la RAE me perdone.


----------



## Mate

Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Interesante. Yo siempre discrepo *de *algo cuando discrepo *con *alguien.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


Ahora que lo pienso, yo discrepo *en* algo, *con* algo y *con* alguien, pero no *de* algo (y mucho menos _de alguien_).


----------



## cbrena

Cuando discrepo *de* la decisión tomada por alguien, es poque discrepo* con *su decisión o porque discrepo* en* la forma que se tomó esa decisión, y por lo tanto discrepo *con* ese alguien. Y no quiero discrepar más* sobre *ésto, porque discrepar *con* o *sin* razón, no me hará sustituir todas estas preposiciones por la preposición "*de*", como única posibilidad. Discrepo *en * esto.


----------



## Agró

Pues nada, llegados a este punto sólo se me ocurre decir "Viva la discrepancia".

Gracias a todos.

Saludos.


----------



## swift

Y ya puestos, ¿no viene a ser lo mismo que con "disentir"? ¿Disentir de algo, disentir de alguien; disentir en algo?


----------



## Namarne

Yo creo que sí, que también es lo mismo. O sea: "Viva la disensión".


----------



## swift

Por acá otro hilo sobre el tema. Es uno de esos huecos aledaños del SE. 

¿No habrá una explicación histórica, etimológica para el uso de "de"?


----------



## AnitaBig

swift said:


> ¿No habrá una explicación histórica, etimológica para el uso de "de"?



Desconozco. Pero lo que sí he estudiado es que tanto *discrepar* como *disentir* se construyen con la preposición *de* (aunque es cierto que por aquí normalmente usamos *con*). 
Una pequeña "explicación" que me han dado en mis épocas de estudio es que la preposición viene indicada en el mismo verbo: 
*discrepar* - *disentir*
Esto mismo sucede con otros verbos, como 
*concordar*  - *divergir* -*influir* - *incidir* - *insistir*
Si no recuerdo mal, es por eso que, al analizar la oración sintácticamente, la construcción que le sigue a todos esos verbos se denomina complemento de régimen, simplemente porque "a ese verbo le corresponde esa preposición" (la preposición es el régimen). 
Pido perdón por no poder recordar más verbos de este estilo. Si algún otro me viene a la cabeza, los agrego. 
Saludos!


----------



## Bloodsun

Antpax said:


> Interesante. Yo siempre discrepo *de *algo cuando discrepo *con *alguien.


Yo discrepo de la misma forma, es decir: *de* algo *con* alguien, o tan solo *de* algo, o directamente *con* alguien. Personalmente, creo que depende de si el objeto de la discrepancia es una persona/doctrina (en este caso, se discreparía con) o si es una idea/afirmación (en este caso, se discreparía de). Al usar *con* se está discrepando en general, y al usar *de* se discrepa en particular. Tampoco descartaría discrepar *sobre* algo, si el objeto de la discrepancia fuese un tema/asunto. En definitiva, todo dependería de lo que se esté discrepando.
No tenía idea de que la RAE tuviese sus propias reglas al respecto, pero ahora que me entero sigo pensando que discrepar es algo mucho más complejo y amplio, y no se reduce sólo a *de*.



Agró said:


> ¿El señor M. Vargas Llosa discrepa de la RAE en el uso del verbo "discrepar" o simplemente ha metido la pata? ¿Pueden los escritores tomarse licencias como esta a voluntad? ¿Podemos los mortales hacer lo mismo? ¿Algún comentario?_
> _



Me parece más probable que Llosa haya usado el verbo discrepar a su manera, lo cual está bien más allá de que la RAE lo considere una metida de pata o no. Creo que en cuestiones tan puntillosas como ésta jamás lograremos ponernos de acuerdo, pues no pueden rechazarse distintas acepciones si todas tienen sentido. En estos casos la RAE tan solo puede intentar unificar, pero no debemos tomárnoslo tan en serio, ya que no estamos cometiendo ningún horror gramatical al discrepar _con_ la Academia.
En cuanto a lo otro, cabe aclarar que hasta los escritores somos mortales, y por supuesto podemos tomarnos licencias a voluntad si lo hacemos conscientemente y tenemos fundamento. De hecho, cada escritor tiene su propio estilo, y en general ese estilo tiene que ver con diversos desafíos a la regla establecida por la RAE. Si todos escribiésemos con la corrección de la RAE, el mundo estaría lleno de enciclopedias...


----------



## Agró

Bloodsun: 
vale, *con*cuerdo *de* lo que dices.


----------



## Lurrezko

Agró said:


> Bloodsun:
> vale, *con*cuerdo *de* lo que dices.



No podría estar más *con* acuerdo *de* eso


----------



## Pinairun

Así viene en el Diccionario de dudas de Manuel Seco.​


> *discrepar*. Construcción: _discrepar _DE _una opinión; *discrepar *_*DE alguien EN *_*un punto*._​




Y en mi diccionario de latín​


> *discrepo:*
> _in aliqua re_ o_ de aliqua re =_ de algo
> _*cum* aliqua re_ o _ab aliqua re =_ de algo​


----------

